#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  the coolest foto

## J. DAmo

Jooo mensen.

zit je saai acht je computer komt er ineens iets in me op.
Mmmmm Laten we de mooiste party picture er op zetten. 

agja je moet toch wat.

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



Bijgewerkt door - J. DAmo op 20/11/2002  14:12:58

----------


## dj Q-bone

<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> Wooow, die ziet er mooi uit!!!



Bijgewerkt door - dj Q-bone op 20/11/2002  15:44:43

----------


## wes340

Heej

das zeke5r wel wreed ja maar is het  nu de bedoeling dat iedereen zijn mooiste foto erop zet of wat?

greets wesley

KEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLL
ik sta in onze dorpskrant met de drive-in omdat we binnekort draaien op een thema feest! VETJESS!!

----------


## FiëstaLj

Is dat nu een party picture ???

lijkt mij meer een fantasievolle opstelling voor een stel draaitafels..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj_lucv

soort lomp-uitgevallen dj_booth?

----------


## J. DAmo

Nou oke het is niet echt een party picture, Maar laten we zeggen dat als je dj bent of een organisator of iemand die veel van feesten houd. Dan mag je hier ook een foto plaatsen. Hoeft niet persee een party picture te zijn.

----------


## sparky

Ja geweldig zeg, de D.J. is onzichtbaar, maar de parren die onder de tafel hangen kun je goed zien!


_______________________

----------


## FiëstaLj

Het licht is ook veel belangrijker dan de DJ !

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## DeMennooos

Wat is hier cool aan? En dan helemaal om deze pic the coolest foto te noemen?

Het zou al cooler zijn al je die kabel die midden voor je witte doekje hangt had weg gewerkt....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## J. DAmo

Jaa het klopt is niet echt een coolest picture maar ja wou ff een voor beeld geven ik verander de foto wel eens hoor. :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMennooos

Voorbeeld voor wie dan?
Denk dat we hier ondertussen wel wat gewend zijn....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LSD

zoiets ?


music is the dope

----------


## DeMennooos

Zoiets, maar dan anders <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - Menno Appelhof op 22/11/2002  15:25:23

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Wat is hier cool aan? En dan helemaal om deze pic the coolest foto te noemen?
> 
> Het zou al cooler zijn al je die kabel die midden voor je witte doekje hangt had weg gewerkt....
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's
> 
> ...



...of die truss stukjes voor de spiegelbol gebruiken als trusspootjes voor die truss met (nu) 2 niet-functionele 90 graden hoeken, en dan de spiegelbollen aan de truss gehangen. 
Tis maar een idee <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> ......

----------


## LJ Max

'k vindt het wel een mooie foto ! 

Maar idd. niet de mooiste foto ! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Goed, ik geloof dat ze al een keer voorbij zijn gekomen, maar speciaal voor J.DAmo dan eventjes 2 foto's van GROTE feesten <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.


Trance Energy, Thialf Hereveen


Sensation Black Edition, Amsterdam Arena - Amsterdam

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## )jeroen(

Kon dat 'trussen-stelsel' bij trance-energy zelf ook nog bewegen?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Kon dat 'trussen-stelsel' bij trance-energy zelf ook nog bewegen?



Hehe tuurlijk, je hebt motortakels of je hebt ze niet toch (jaja veiligheid bla bla ik weet alleen dat ze konden bewegen ok <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>)

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Het blijkt dat zelfs een fototje invoegen te moeilijk is voor mij...
hahahah...


Foto's staan op http://www.famousmusic.nl


Gegroet!!!!
martijn

----------


## DeMennooos

Leuke ID&T foto's.
Maar ik heb toch niet het gevoel van YES dat is het.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Leuke ID&T foto's.
> Maar ik heb toch niet het gevoel van YES dat is het.



Tja ik (en iedereen denk ik) sta open voor verbeteringen hoor, natuurlijk kan het beter maar daar heb ik zo snel geen pics van; dus kom maar op.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## DeMennooos

Zo alvast een indruk.
Hier heb ik wel zoiets bij van: Ja dit heeft wel iets <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Kon dat 'trussen-stelsel' bij trance-energy zelf ook nog bewegen?
> ...



Van die loopcatten zijn dat toch?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Zo alvast een indruk.
> Hier heb ik wel zoiets bij van: Ja dit heeft wel iets <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Allemaal van de highend site, dat was ook te verwachten natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. Maar inderdaad... vooral die laatste "heeft wel wat" ja <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.





> citaat:Van die loopcatten zijn dat toch?



Dat dacht ik ook maar ik durf het niet met zekerheid te zeggen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## DeMennooos

Yup, allemaal van de HES site. De snelste plek om redelijke vette foto's te scoren. BanditLites heeft ook erg vette foto's op hun site staan en zo zijn er nog wel een paar. Peter Morse bijvoorbeeld.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## jakobjan

Ik vindt die van Bandit wat onscherp.., ik had de afgelopen keer even met Mojo moeten bellen, dan had ik bij AC wat betere foto's kunnen maken...

Zie CD "De Kast" Live voor referenties


Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## DeMennooos

Op de site van Andy Doig staan ook hele mooie foto's. In een wat kleiner formaat.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Pink Floyd - Pulse Tour. Dan spreken we over Licht (met hoofdletter L).

Tiemen

----------


## John b

Menno,
Heb je het nog droog kunnen houden bij Def Rhymz?

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## DeMennooos

Ikke wel, hij heeft ondertussen wel geleerd om alleen naar voren te gooien. En behalve dat zat er een mooi zeiltje bij de tafel <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Tiemen, The Pulse is Vet met een hoofdletter V en eigenlijk een must om te hebben gezien.

Heeft iemand de nieuwe Spinal Tap al?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## John b

> citaat:
> Pink Floyd - Pulse Tour. Dan spreken we over Licht (met hoofdletter L).
> 
> Tiemen



heb 2 voorgaande tours van pink floyd gezien, wat en show.
vooral die show waar die reuzemega spiegelbol omhoog komt, en dan ook nog open gaat. 
tip kijk eens op www.pinkfloyd.co.uk

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Amati

Dit is pas een vette party-pic. Naja een pré-party-pic.
 :Big Grin: 
mzzl

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Dit is pas een vette party-pic. Naja een pré-party-pic.
> 
> mzzl



JA... HEINEKEN... vind je t gek dat er zoveel over is <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Juce

<center>JA... HEINEKEN... vind je t gek dat er zoveel over is </center>

Ik ben blij dat je het zelf zegt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Juce

----------


## Rv

HEINEKEN?

Ja ... dan zijn de pré-party-pics inderdaad net hetzelfde als de after-party-pics ....

jak, jak, jak!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rockmeister

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Dit is pas een vette party-pic. Naja een pré-party-pic.
> ...




Heb je liever alfa bier ofzo???  :Big Grin:

----------


## reflection

ja, wel gek tenzij je van amstel malt houdt :Smile: 

francis

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Heb je liever alfa bier ofzo???



Ik hou t op blauwe kratjes <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar goed smaken verschillen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## LJ Max

Mijn favoriete pics:

Mijn boxen:



(Wharfedale evp-s15 Top / full-range met 15'' woofer en een horn met 1'' driver)

Subwoofers die ik eind 2003 (hoop) te hebben <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> :



(wharfedale evp-s18SB baskast met 18'' woofer <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Overdrive,
[/quote]
Van die loopcatten zijn dat toch?
[/quote]
Je mag "loopkat" gewoon met een K schrijven hoor.. een echt Nederlands woord. 
Wil je het Engelse woord gebruiken, dan heb je het over "beam-trolley's". 

rinus bakker

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Hallo Overdrive,



Van die loopcatten zijn dat toch?
[/quote]
Je mag "loopkat" gewoon met een K schrijven hoor.. een echt Nederlands woord. 
Wil je het Engelse woord gebruiken, dan heb je het over "beam-trolley's". 

rinus bakker


[/quote]
Natuurkunde:8
Scheikunde:7
Wiskunde:7
Engels:6
Nederlands:4

I rest my case.... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> Hallo Overdrive,
> Je mag "loopkat" gewoon met een K schrijven hoor.. een echt Nederlands woord. 
> Wil je het Engelse woord gebruiken, dan heb je het over "beam-trolley's". 
> 
> rinus bakker







> citaat:Als we gaan lopen "taalfetisjen" weet ik er nog wel een paar..



Wees dan consequent. Of loop niet te bokken op anderen hoe ze de woorden spellen of geef geen commentaar op mensen die dat doen.
mzzl

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> Heeft iemand de nieuwe Spinal Tap al?
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's



Is er een nieuwe spinal Tap?

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Didier

Daarom ben ik disc-jockey...

BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> Daarom ben ik disc-jockey...
> 
> BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR



<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>v

LJ + DJ Mad Max

----------


## LJ Max

didier houdt van stringen !

http://home.wanadoo.nl/information/cadillac/otherpics/

dank u didier ! je bent heilig <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

LJ + DJ Mad Max

----------


## Didier

Hehehehe... Zeker weten!!!<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

The D.......

BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR

----------


## axs

En volledig ON TOPIC!!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



De feestelijke groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## LJ Max

shit man, weet je hoe lekker <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

LJ + DJ Mad Max

----------


## speakerfreak

handjes boven tafel Max.........<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## PowerSound

City Parade in Luik (2002).
Dit was op begin, was VIP op de truck van deze dames, maar lang zijn ze zo niet gebleven (Zwembadje op truck <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, wit ondergoed,... )

Mijn ***...


Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## PowerSound

En NEE, ik heb geen fotoos van erna...

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> handjes boven tafel Max.........<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> 
> drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....



Te laat speakerfreak <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

LJ + DJ Mad Max

----------


## wes340

Heej

Off topic: jullie vinden kontjes zo mooi zijn jullie rugridders of moet ik zeggen kringspiermusketiers <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> :Off topic

On topic: volgens mij dwalen we zwaar af :Embarrassment: ntopic
Enne mijn coolest foto Is dat ik met mijn drive-in in een heel grote zaal draai!(dat is moet overiggens nog komen maar hoop doet leven hahah)(of dat ik als dj op sensation sta)

Greets wesley


nederlands is mijn goedste vak hoor
ik het 4 jaar gehebt!al

----------


## axs

Het moesten toch COOLE foto's zijn???
Denk je dat die dames het zo warm hebben met die kleren aan? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De feestelijke groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Nounou.... Jullie hebben blijkbaar wel echt nood aan een vriendin en een flinke beurt... Geobsedeerden <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Mijn leuk fotootje dan maar dat wél betrekking heeft tot techniek: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## wes340

Ja die zit hahah<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maare het is zomer en ik weet niet of ze het koud hebben want ze staan met hun rug naar ons toe <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maare ja als je het wil weten mischien heeft powersound gevraagd of ze het koud hadden!<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greets wesley


nederlands is mijn goedste vak hoor
ik het 4 jaar gehebt!al

----------


## wes340

Heej stijntje is deze foto van een feest waar je zelf aan mee hebt gedaan of is het gewooon ee ngroot evenemet waar je gewoon geweest bent????

greets wesley


nederlands is mijn goedste vak hoor
ik het 4 jaar gehebt!al

----------


## LJ Max

tja mensen, er kan nu nix meer tussen mij en http://home.wanadoo.nl/information/cadillac/otherpics/ <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

LJ + DJ Mad Max

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik heb er gewerkt, sterker nog, ik heb die videoset geplaatst. 
(En de foto genomen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## NiTRO

Een van de mooiere:
http://www.teammerlin.nl/foto/01maastricht/Pict0015.jpg
vertekend beeld van denon 200F en Rodec mixertje

http://www.teammerlin.nl/foto/01maastricht/Pict0033.jpg

http://www.teammerlin.nl/gallery/pics/09.jpg

dat was mijn greep uit de online bestandjes.....

cheers
ERC

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ... dat was mijn greep uit de online bestandjes...



wow, i'm impressed...
En nog steeds heeft niemand even de moeite genomen de inhoud van de "coolkast" te fotograveren.
Doe mij dan toch maar die "hotte" pics!

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Nounou.... Jullie hebben blijkbaar wel echt nood aan een vriendin en een flinke beurt... Geobsedeerden <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.



Mwa kan ik het niet mee oneens zijn... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## PowerSound

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA OUBA OUBA !!!!

MMMMMHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOING TO DANEMARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUS CHRIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://olivierbazin.free.fr/party/nights/babez_php.htm

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> DJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUS CHRIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Tja dit zegt genoeg...



Rigger nodig?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## PowerSound

Wanneer plannen we een ritje (heen en weer) naar Denemarken Rinus ?

Jij regelt het vervoermiddel en ik het onstopmiddel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mag ik aanbieden : 

Een Witte Logo vrije bus <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Kunnen er heel wat in, ook achter in <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Jan-Peter

Tijdens het surfen en zoeken naar collega discotheken met dezelfde naam, kwam ik op een site met o.a. deze danseres

[edit: de foto die hier stond is op verzoek van de maker/eigenaar verwijderd /edit]

De hele serei en nog veel meer mooi materiaal ....
http://www.jump-in-disco.de

Dus gaan we met het busje via Duitsland naar Denemarken ?!

The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## WJ

En dat noemt zich nou een danseres! 'k Zou 't wel weten.

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

volgens mij is ze der lens kwijt....

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ssst, ze is belgisch blond, niet te hard roepen, anders staat ze op en zijn wij het uitzicht kwijt !<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers, 

DeeJ<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> volgens mij is ze der lens kwijt....



Ziet die nu echt niet dat het WC-papier naast haar ligt??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## FiëstaLj

om der natte scheur af te vegen ??? <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ja of is het een envelopje met haar gage van die avond &gt;?

Je weet het niet heh <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## B-there

He horen die foto's niet in de Lounge thuissssssss?

WHATEVER!!!!!!!!!!

Volgens mij is het de bedoeling dat iedereen nu even zijn of misschien wel haar Koeeeeeelste pi(k)c hier neerzet..

oke deze vind ik wel heftig:

http://www.avolites.com/gallery/your-photos/images/palladio-4.jpg

Thanx for the babes!

Grz!

B

----------


## Amati

Toch is de link van Powersound mooier!

----------


## admin

Het volgende bericht vonden wij in onze postbus. Bij deze is de betreffende foto - op verzoek - verwijderd van het forum.

Hallo,

Ich bin der WebMaster von der Hompeage http://www.Jump-in-Disco.de

Sie haben ein Bild in Ihrem Forum was wir nicht gerne bei Ihnen sehen möchten!
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...age=5&ARCHIVE=

Wir fordern Sie auf dieses Bild aus Ihrem Forum zu löschen!

Gruß
Jimy
[WebMaster]


_Techniek is geen doel, het is een middel. Het doel is sound, het doel is sfeer.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Administrator J&H Prof Licht en Geluid._

----------


## B-there

Och, we hebben het kunnen zien, het was leuk..
Maja heb me die pagina van de betreffende discotheek eens bekeken.
Ze vragen wel om een beetje opschudding.

Grz!

B

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hahahah

heb eens op die site gekeken... Volgens mij zijn er veel meer hun contact lens kwijt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Jan-Peter

Sorry hoor, ik was mij van geen kwaad bewust.
Dat de foto's aanstootgevend zijn, dat mag dan inmiddels wel duidelijk zijn. 
Wie de site van de betreffende discotheek bezocht heeft zal zeker even verbaast hebben gereageerd als dat ik deed. Ik ben heus wel wat gewend, maar dit soort beelden in een gewone discotheek in Nederland, zullen voor de meeste burgemeesters reden zijn voor een directe sluiting.
Als het nu een nachtclub of een "erotic-dance-club" dan heeft de naam al een heel andere lading.




The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------

